# I have a question about cherry?



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I was thinking of making a butcher block top for our center Island with all this 8/4 cherry I thought it would go nice with the cherry cabinets then I remembered some one telling me that cherry contains arsenic does anyone know it cherry is food safe? and is that true?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

yes, cherry is food safe, I just made a cutting board out of one.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Make the island.

I think the main concern most people have with the arsenic issue is using cherry wood for barbequeing/smoking food, etc. There is so little in the wood, I would not worry about it. I'm not expert on it, of course, but I believe the trees that come from cultivated lands where it may be exposed to pesticides or other chemicals are what concerns people with cooking food. Using cherry from any source in an island or cutting board should be no problem. I'd also have to do some looking, but if I remember right from college classes - I think most of the arsenic that *may* be present is in the leaves, but not 100% sure of that.

Long and short - don't worry about it. I'd worry more about the glue up on such a large project.

Good luck.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I just tried to do an internet search but what I found was it does contain Arsenic and pets have died from eating it. I thought if it were treated that would prevent the toxins from getting into the food. I know bugs will not eat cherry wood unless it has began to rot. Was it an end grain board? For now I am inclined to follow your advice "When in doubt - There is no doubt - Go the safer route".


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

hmm.. thanks for bringing this up. my previous research showed that cherry IS food safe. redoing the search now shows some discussions about arsenic, but still suggests that for cutting boards, and bowls where the food only comes in contact with the wood for a short period of time, and under room temperatures, should not be a concern as opposed to cases where the wood is heated up, or left with simmering fluids which could infuse some chemical reaction.

That said - as you mentioned - if there IS any doubt - better safe than sorry. I truly believe in that.


----------



## araldite (Jan 29, 2009)

Are you going to leave the wood unfinished? Because if your going to finish it, the wood will be sealed anyway.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

We would be preparing food on it like making sandwich's and maybe rolling dough for pies but I do think anyone will be cutting on it. I would be incline to use Hard Maple but 3'x 5' x 3" would be a bit costly and seeing that I have over 400 BFT of 8/4 cherry in the shop right now that seems to be a logical choice plus it would look good with the cherry cabinets. Do you think salad bowl finish would be enough protection?


----------

